# What's the deal with implants?



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

I had my guys (Duke&Max) with me when I was at the Post Office yesterday. A lady noticed them in the car and stopped to give me (and them) compliments on how well behaved they were in the car. They have rode with since they were 8 weeks old, almonst on a daily basis. They're coming up on 10 months now. Anyway . . . this lady noticed Duke's left ear and asked if I considered a surgical implant to help his ear stand. I told her I wasn't famaliar with the procedure and most likely wouldn't want to put Duke through such an ordeal any how. So, just to satisfy my curiosity, who out there knows the deal about surgical implants? Here's somes pics of Duke and Max from about a month ago.







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I believe that it is a little tiny carbon rod that is inserted through an insicion in the top of the ear, and then it is slid down between the skin and cartilage of the ear. While the rod is bendy and flexible, its natural state is to be straight, so it will hold the offending ear vertical.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Is this procedure then done by a regular vet? Or, are there specialists for this? Still curious!!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

whats next k-9000?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm curious about this too. Not to hijack this thread, but are there other humane vet procedures that can make their ears straight? My Dad was doing some reading on this (Zeus' ears are soft) and while I don't necessarily mind them being down, I would love them to go up, but I am unsure if these procedures are humane.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since any time you put your dog under for any surgery, there may be complications. I wouldn't do it just to hope I could get my dogs ear to stand up.

I would have taped/glued/etc the heck out of it earlier though......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cat's ear is tacked up because she had a hematoma that caused her ear to flop. I was advised by the vet to have it tacked so that she wouldn't have further problems with it. The tacked ear is lumpy and weird looking though and I would never have something like that done for cosmetic reasons. 

I love the floppy eared dogs. It gives them even more character. They don't care so I see no reason for us to care either.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe I wasn't clear enough!! This is not something I'd put Duke through. Read my original post, I was simply curious about the prodecure. I did tape & glue Duke's ear from about 5 months til he was around 7 months. His left ear gives him a bit of added character.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know someone who did this, it only worked for her for a few months. Ethical? No, but she did it anyway. Luckily she's no longer breeding and hasn't for over 5 years now. 

Oxana had a hematoma with an ear infection when she was 8. Vet injected steroids in the hematoma, this prevented it from collapsing completely, but it's now softer than it used to be.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple of things:

1.Added weight will impact the ear standing. Puppy must be lean.
2.We use ester-C.
3.RMB, such as marrow bones, will help build the muscles of the jaw and head.

NO ADDED CALCIUM!


----------

